# Injured Pigeon



## Gojon (Oct 18, 2015)

I live in Las Vegas and I have a pigeon on my porch with a broken wing. I gave it food and water and a box with papers it's sitting in. It's been here about 24 hours. What should I do? Is there a rescue that can help the poor thing.


----------



## wiggles and puddles (Sep 3, 2015)

rescues will likely euthanize him. pigeons are seen as nuisance animals. you need to get him inside were he will be safe from predators to start with. the wing will need to be quickly splinted before it heals incorrectly. reach out to kiddy or jay3 on this site, they have helped with this sort of thing before and would know how to help you much better then I. in the interim, get the pigeon inside and safe. he is no match for a rat or anything els who might come his way and try to make a meal of him.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for helping this bird.

Please keep bird inside in a safe area away from predators.

Please post on facebook link on the following link (international) We do have a member in Las Vegas that may be able to help. http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/findusonfacebook.htm

*


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*
please post here: there is a member there in Las Vegas that rescues pigeons: http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/*

OR call the phone number on Mary's wild bird rescue, she can give you the rescuers contact info: https://www.facebook.com/Marys-Wild-Bird-Rescue-of-Las-Vegas-333586370050943/timeline/


----------



## Gojon (Oct 18, 2015)

Bless you for helping me. I called Mary's Wild Birds and she took the pigeon. A big thank you to this wonderful woman who saved the day, and this injured pigeon. She, and all of you, are doing such a great thing for people who don't know what to do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Gojon said:


> Bless you for helping me. I called Mary's Wild Birds and she took the pigeon. A big thank you to this wonderful woman who saved the day, and this injured pigeon. She, and all of you, are doing such a great thing for people who don't know what to do.


*I'm glad to hear that. Thank you for helping this needy bird and for the update.*


----------

